

Suggestion: weekly "post your startup/project" aggregate threads - api

Instead of peoples&#x27; new startups&#x2F;projects or project milestones being independent little &quot;show HN&quot; posts that inevitably get lost in the noise, maybe there should be a weekly thread (Mondays? Fridays?) that is bumped up to the top for a day where everyone can post their new work and major announcements. A sort of &quot;what did HN users release this week?&quot; thread.
======
brudgers
There is a thread for feature requests:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363)

------
chewxy
showinghn.com is what I use to see what other people have shown HN

